# 1st FET ... anyone on alternatives to cyclogest?



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

We've just started a medicated FET so just taking Climavel 2mg x3 daily.  

With the fresh cycle I developed a really bad rash with the pessaries so this time they've prescribed gesterone injections.  We've never seen needles quite like it so not particularly looking forward to this.  Has anyone been prescribed anything different?  I'm being a complete wimp but these needles are just ridiculous   I'm going back to see them but any ideas on alternatives would be great 

xxx


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Lucky
Please don't be alarmed by the Gestone needles - they're not too bad. If you put ice on the area first it's much easier. I've also taken Utrogestan, which are also pessaries but you put them in with an applicator - might be worth trying them.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## littlec-b (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi lucky,
I used gesterone last cycle and it is far superior to cyclogest. You very unlikely to get AF so for me, made the  2ww much less stressful. 
The needles aren't as bad as they look but make sure you alternate the injection site. I didn't and ended up with an ulcer. Because of that they offered me an alternative called utrogestone. Very similar to cyclogest but not in a wax. 
I'm sticking to the injection even though at first they look scary 

X


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you both! 

That really makes me feel much better, will try and man up for these jabs then even if the needles look like giant steel straws  

On a separate note, I've been today a few people say they take baby aspirin? Is this shown to help / recommended by clinics? My clinic hasn't mentioned anything yet?

Thanks loads & Good Luck xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Lucky

Aspirin is prescribed for blood clotting issues and I would suggest that you discuss taking this with your clinic before doing so.

On the Gestone issue, I was very worried about the injections and the needles do look daunting but as others have said if you ice the area first it's really not that bad, I used an ice pack for about half an hour beforehand and also if you put the vials in your bra to warm them up to your body temperature before you do the injection it will really help the liquid go in easier as it is oil based.

I wish you every bit of luck in the world for your FET, I truly hope it is successful!

Pudding
X


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey,  I've used gestone loads and it is fine.  I even do them myself. You need to remember you have the whole upper outer quadrant to use and try not to inject in the same space all the time. Regarding utrogestan it is made with peanut oil so no good if you have a nut allergy. 
Good luck


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks so much ladies. We went for our first scan to check the lining yesterday and took the needles with us.... Apparently. the mega one is a drawing needle!!!! Thank god for that. The nurse was laughing, my sister in law had even offered to take one and show it wouldn't hurt  .  Funny thing was, apparently in the absence of instructions other patients have used the daring needle..... Ouch!!!! X


----------

